# How much of past history has been warped and completely inaccurate?



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Oct 17, 2022)

After researching many so called conspiracies'. Researching what Holocaust Revisionists and Flat Earthers among many other people have to say and George Orwell expressing fear of a warped history in his novel 1984. Knowing enough on how much history has been warped to the authorities favor makes me take almost every piece of history especially before the 20th century to be taken with a grain of salt and completely question the history that has been told to me. It's really complicated but the idea of rewriting history has already been manifested long before George Orwell wrote the novel 1984. Victors of each war write the history in their favor leaving thousands of years of history of be horrendously warped, people have already tried to erase people from history long before Joseph Stalin did. There was an allegedly unpopular Ancient Egyptian ruler referred to as Akhenaten when many people have said that much of his evidence of existence have been destroyed. People are now claiming to make discoveries that historical civilizations have LGBT related stuff or even claim to have discovered a gender that doesn't exist all in a way to present a 'modern' understanding of the world to their masses. The idea is, Governments have the tendency of wage psychological warfare on it's citizens and get them to believe everything they tell them while also shunning those who refuse to go by their narrative. If you repeat a lie enough times, it becomes true and that is usually that case with a lot of people. From what I could gather, the masses believe in something that never happened in a way their false hope and anxieties was manifested. They're completely blind to what humanity is capable and incapable of. They're under a false assumption that they are free the rely on the government to protect them. The government has also conditioned the masses to view their freedoms as selfish and make them sacrifice their living standards to a false cause which in today's case just so happens to be supplying Ukraine and Military Industrial Complex, they have no idea that dangerous things like censorship is critical to destroying their future and has accepted it as the norm. They eventually become completely unconcerned in a brutal tyrannical regime and completely oblivious to the fact that future generations would have no idea that god given freedom is a thing because mentions of god and freedom would be either completely destroyed or warped. Censorship and Political Correctness has made it much more difficult for the masses to question them as those who question the false history has been persecuted. Undocumented people being completely unknown to the masses seem scary enough but having their history completely warped is on a whole new level of sadistic.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Oct 17, 2022)

Boy oh boy do I have a story for you. Look up Anna Leonowens.


----------



## Colon capital V (Oct 17, 2022)

>implying everything you know wasn't already warped, skewed, or factually incorrect to a degree already.


----------



## Save the Loli (Oct 17, 2022)

Pretty much every bit of history before 1600 or so is guaranteed to have exaggerations and distortions. The history of Ancient Rome is a great example. The first 400 years of Roman history (everything before the first sack of Rome) like the kings of Rome and them getting overthrown (which is legend) or the wars with the Etruscans is all bullshit made up hundreds of years later in the grand historical tradition of glorifying you and your buddies' ancestors and condemning your rivals' ancestors. Our only surviving source is Livy who cobbled together whatever shit he could find plus myths and stories he heard, but then the Romans themselves started accepting Livy as factual. It's fake and gay and made up. 

Then there's the other Roman issue of character assassination where they'd make up hilarious rumors like all the bullshit about Caligula or Nero gay-marrying a slave or Domitian being some evil corrupt SOB. In reality, Caligula was probably a decent, ordinary dude, Nero was a good emperor, popular in his day, who had the bad luck to offend some religion that worshipped a dead Jewish man, and Domitian was probably one of Rome's best emperors. It took almost 2,000 years for these men to have their reputations rehabilitated after a bunch of lying bullshit from Roman historians, and that's only because we have other sources to criticize the historians who made up that shit and we have tons of inscriptions and other records showing "hey, these guys weren't so bad."

History after 1600 is less prone to this bullshit because we have far more sources be it government records, newspapers, books, letters, etc. to back it up. That's where it's easier to spot government lies and self-serving nonsense. We can still do that today. As long as we archive things on offline mediums that can last centuries, future historians can piece together truths like "Ukraine was a corrupt shithole the West defended to protect their corruption" and "COVID-19 was created in Wuhan under the direction of Ralph Baric using Peter Daszak and Dr Fauci's money."


----------



## Xarpho's Return (Oct 17, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> History after 1600 is less prone to this bullshit because we have far more sources be it government records, newspapers, books, letters, etc. to back it up. That's where it's easier to spot government lies and self-serving nonsense. We can still do that today. As long as we archive things on offline mediums that can last centuries, future historians can piece together truths like "Ukraine was a corrupt shithole the West defended to protect their corruption" and "COVID-19 was created in Wuhan under the direction of Ralph Baric using Peter Daszak and Dr Fauci's money."



The problem is still that most of the primary sources--newspapers, official archives, etc. are usually locked up behind paywalls or have no online equivalent at all. This is probably deliberate--ostensibly for copyright reasons, the real reason is to hide information. TPTB have found that this sort of "soft censorship" usually does the job just as well.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Oct 17, 2022)

The good guys have won every single war in history, thank god. Truth has always won out. The right genes have proliferated. The most divine religions have come out on top. The most useful and reliable science and understanding of nature has developed and no good stuff has fallen by the wayside ever in history; except for the times where it came back and suddenly won out, but that shows it never really fell by the wayside.


----------



## Save the Loli (Oct 17, 2022)

Xarpho's Return said:


> The problem is still that most of the primary sources--newspapers, official archives, etc. are usually locked up behind paywalls or have no online equivalent at all. This is probably deliberate--ostensibly for copyright reasons, the real reason is to hide information. TPTB have found that this sort of "soft censorship" usually does the job just as well.


Theoretically newspapers go into public domain after a certain number of years, so a paywall can't be maintained longer than copyright. See, here's the New York Times on March 6, 1910, totally free and legal to read. Archived notes and shit can be a bitch though since it depends whether the institution who keeps them (i.e. Smithsonian or some library or college) has bothered uploading them to the internet or not but usually they're on microfilm so you can check it in person without anyone bothering you. Just hope you mind waiting nearly a century to get the real details on things (thanks Disney!).


----------



## stupid frog (Oct 17, 2022)

All of it.


----------



## scallion (Oct 17, 2022)

They made up hundreds of years to further you from great Kings and Emperors


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Oct 19, 2022)

think about it this way the people who survive are the ones who write history but will they write it in a fair way or will they leave things out. look at the united states during world war 2 for example most schools do not bother mentioning that the usa rounded up all the asians and threw them into internment camps instead they focus on germany and the holocaust. because you cant really look like a hero if you were doing the same stuff you accused the enemy of doing now can you? so naturally they leave that out.

the bible has been edited all to hell by the catholic church and just in general over the years as have many other things. lets also not forget how much history has been just outright lost due to wars or fires like in the case of the library of alexandria. all this along with the flow of time has most likely caused us to lose a fair amount of history that may or may not have ever been restored. 

however the fun thing about history is that if you look long enough youll find both sides to most events in history and thats the stuff that is the most important to preserve.


----------



## Moja Zemlja (Oct 19, 2022)

The only stuff you can be confident there is a somewhat objective view on is stuff that happened a few hundred years ago, enough time ago to no longer have people moralising but still recent enough that plenty of sources exist regardless of the mainstream narrative.


----------



## FILTH Tourist (Nov 5, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> History after 1600 is less prone to this bullshit because we have far more sources be it government records, newspapers, books, letters, etc. to back it up. That's where it's easier to spot government lies and self-serving nonsense. We can still do that today. As long as we archive things on offline mediums that can last centuries, future historians can piece together truths like "Ukraine was a corrupt shithole the West defended to protect their corruption" and "COVID-19 was created in Wuhan under the direction of Ralph Baric using Peter Daszak and Dr Fauci's money."


As a history major, all of history is lies. And if you think history of our era will be better documented you are sorely mistaken.

Historians have always been victims of politics and thats why they write about the distant past to not step on anyone's toes. If a historian in 10 or 20 years trys to write about the truth of our era there will still be plenty of people alive who doesn't want that and will make it difficult for them.

But if a historian waits 100 years and writes about it then you still have the lack of information problem of the past. In a digital world everything can be edited or deleted (on purpose or though website shutdowns) archiving everything now isn't going to do us much good if internet archive is willing to censor like with KF or it goes under in the next decade or two. Physical copies aren't going to do much good eithet because the only physical copies that are going to survive are "official narratives" like newspapers, magazines, and goverment docs.



> It took almost 2,000 years for these men to have their reputations rehabilitated after a bunch of lying bullshit from Roman historians, and that's only because we have other sources to criticize the historians who made up that shit and we have tons of inscriptions and other records showing "hey, these guys weren't so bad."


Slight powerlevel: One of my professors actually did a series of articles rehabilitating the Julio-Claudian emperors. It's really more of a shitpost due to how university jobs work. Professors are required to write research articles every so often and because certain angles of history has been done to death some historians will take radical viewpoints just to have something to write about. So my professor went into his research not intending to give the Emperors a fair shake, but go full #CaligulaDidNothingWrong for shits and giggles. By the end he was half convinced himself.


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 5, 2022)

FILTH Tourist said:


> But if a historian waits 100 years and writes about it then you still have the lack of information problem of the past. In a digital world everything can be edited or deleted (on purpose or though website shutdowns) archiving everything now isn't going to do us much good if internet archive is willing to censor like with KF or it goes under in the next decade or two. Physical copies aren't going to do much good eithet because the only physical copies that are going to survive are "official narratives" like newspapers, magazines, and goverment docs.


Digital archaeology is an emerging field. Some old hard drives might be salvageable to scrape the data off. There's also discs specifically meant for archival that are rated to last for decades. It makes plenty of sense people can find those.


FILTH Tourist said:


> Slight powerlevel: One of my professors actually did a series of articles rehabilitating the Julio-Claudian emperors. It's really more of a shitpost due to how university jobs work. Professors are required to write research articles every so often and because certain angles of history has been done to death some historians will take radical viewpoints just to have something to write about. So my professor went into his research not intending to give the Emperors a fair shake, but go full #CaligulaDidNothingWrong for shits and giggles. By the end he was half convinced himself.


That's true, but the evidence is pretty compelling. When all your primary sources are done by people who hate you, it makes sense the truth is something else.


----------



## Maurice Maine (Nov 6, 2022)

scallion said:


> They made up hundreds of years to further you from great Kings and Emperors


1914 wasn't THAT long ago.


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 6, 2022)

I want to revise history and change it to one where you learn what a fucking paragraph break is


----------



## annoyingfuck (Nov 6, 2022)

> If you repeat a lie enough times, it becomes true and that is usually that case with a lot of people.



Ever read Brave New World?

That is the basis of each subset in society. Using hypnopaedia sets of lines are repeated.



> In fact, he has an amount of contempt for the whole process. 'One hundred repetitions three nights a week for four years,' he says. 'Sixty-two thousand four hundred repetitions make one truth. Idiots!'


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 6, 2022)

The Americas were settled multiple times. It wasn't a bunch of people from Asian who crossed a land bridge and came upon a pristine and uncontacted world. Even the legends of people who were here before the Europeans talk about other humans already living here, and you can't convince me there isn't _some _truth behind the Aztec apocalypse myths.




Additionally, there is no way the most amazing seafaring civilizations of the Pacific just suddenly, magically, stopped and turned back at Easter island. No way no how. Those potatoes came from _somewhere_, dammit.
This, I believe, is also why the native people of the pacific northwest got so mad about Kennewick Man, and why you should never go drinking with a Hopi.



Tetragrammaton said:


> the bible has been edited all to hell by the catholic church and just in general over the years as have many other things. lets also not forget how much history has been just outright lost due to wars or fires like in the case of the library of alexandria. all this along with the flow of time has most likely caused us to lose a fair amount of history that may or may not have ever been restored.


You (singular and plural) might like this channel:


----------



## Kujo Jotaro (Nov 6, 2022)

Tetragrammaton said:


> think about it this way the people who survive are the ones who write history but will they write it in a fair way or will they leave things out. look at the united states during world war 2 for example most schools do not bother mentioning that the usa rounded up all the asians and threw them into internment camps instead they focus on germany and the holocaust. because you cant really look like a hero if you were doing the same stuff you accused the enemy of doing now can you? so naturally they leave that out.
> 
> the bible has been edited all to hell by the catholic church and just in general over the years as have many other things. lets also not forget how much history has been just outright lost due to wars or fires like in the case of the library of alexandria. all this along with the flow of time has most likely caused us to lose a fair amount of history that may or may not have ever been restored.
> 
> however the fun thing about history is that if you look long enough youll find both sides to most events in history and thats the stuff that is the most important to preserve.


 Cicero "lost" and yet its his letters, and accounts that give us a large portion of the information we have on his era. History can't be reduced to a mere phrase such as "History is written by the victors", its not black or white, there is no definitive truth, but at the same time its not all propaganda either; through critical analysis, and thought we can come to some understanding of the events of the past, and how they were interpreted not only by those who went through them, but also by those just after, or even throughout the age's if there was discussion about said events.  

Take the Bible for example, yes the Catholic Church has edited it, but we also have largely intact copies and various fragments of both Greek and Aramaic new testaments from before the Catholic Church as the institution we know today and throughout history was even established.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Nov 7, 2022)

Look at what people claim about the Kiwi Farms that we know is objectively not true. And remember "peaceful protests" as buildings burned down and people were being beat to death? People lie about or disbelief stuff happening RIGHT NOW as they're able to see it, somehow. Lying about and rewriting things people aren't able to witness is even easier.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Nov 21, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> The Americas were settled multiple times. It wasn't a bunch of people from Asian who crossed a land bridge and came upon a pristine and uncontacted world. Even the legends of people who were here before the Europeans talk about other humans already living here, and you can't convince me there isn't _some _truth behind the Aztec apocalypse myths.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Ethiopian Orthodox have a book in the deuterocanon that deals with the Nephilim. Probably it was a legitimate strand of Jewish folklore that the rest of Christianity lost.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Dec 27, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> "Caligula was probably a decent, ordinary dude, Nero was a good emperor, popular in his day" -loli enjoyer


----------



## Save the Loli (Dec 27, 2022)

Nero was popular in his day among everyone but Christians and some powerful people who made up funny stories like him gay marrying a slave. Even Caligula _probably_ wasn't so bad, he just pissed off powerful people.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Dec 27, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> Nero was popular in his day among everyone but Christians


Wonder why's that.


Save the Loli said:


> .Caligula _probably_


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Dec 27, 2022)

Here's a video that deconstructs the current year narrative about homosexuality in ancient Greece.


----------



## Executive Petrel (Dec 27, 2022)

The winners always write history. It's important to keep newspapers and printed Kiwifarms threads about DDos attacks as historic documents.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Dec 28, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> Anyone who uses CE/BCE, as opposed to AD/BC, is a revisionist.  That's some anti-Christ bullshit that came along in the 1990s.  You can safely throw out whatever that channel says, alongside anything else that uses that notation.


The only videos I like from Trey the Explainer's channel are his videos debunking cryptids and his video on the Colossus of Rhodes. Everything else is horrible, and I'm pretty sure he's going to troon out soon anyway if you take one look at his Twitter.


Save the Loli said:


> There is plenty of archaeological evidence that the early Roman Republic and everything about the Roman Kingdom is self-serving myths. Almost all of Roman history before the Gauls sacked Rome in the 4th century BC is little more than legend since the Gauls destroyed whatever books existed. Whatever "happened" is oral history and is inherently unreliable. Hell, even the tradition of Roman historians isn't until after Brennus's Sack of Rome since the Roman style of history was imported from the Greeks.


Sadly, I don't think we'll ever know the full truth of what went on during the Greco-Roman period because of how much has been lost, how many legends have been accepted as true history (like Romulus and Remus and stuff like the details of the Trojan War being mentioned in Homer's poems), and how many of the surviving fragments of stuff have clear biases and agendas in them (like Tacitus's _Annals_ praising Nero for burning Christians alive for fun; Tacitus was a pagan who hated Christianity, so I am not surprised he's never going to say nice things about them in his works and also praise Nero for engaging in what would be considered human rights abuses today).

The topic of this thread has been on my mind recently, and I couldn't help but be reminded of something more "recent": George Washington's party affiliation. In truth, Washington was an independent who spoke out against political parties, but only endorsed Federalist candidates after he retired. However, many people will list Washington's party affiliation when he was in office as "Federalist" when he never officially joined them. You will see a lot of people nowadays who think Washington was a Federalist when he never was. Now imagine in 2200, if we all haven't been wiped out by warfare or some super disease or a meteor or something, writing a biography on George Washington and trying to find out his party affiliation.

A more recent example of biases and agendas: earlier this year, I read Mark Leopold's biography on Idi Amin, and it is woke revisionist history hogwash that tries to make Amin out to be a poor abused victim who was only lashing out against those _horrible Imperialist Europeans_ and wasn't THAT bad and didn't really kill THAT many of his own citizens. Like... Mark Leopold is a professor who admits to citing *Wikipedia* in his book. It doesn't help that he uses the book to take potshots at both Donald Trump and Winston Churchill early on for supposed "white supremacy" and "racism". I mean Idi Amin didn't get names like "Butcher of Uganda" and "Black Hitler" for no reason.

The lesson to be learned here? *Never* read a book written by a modern college professor unless you like Marxist/woke revisionist history. Especially if the book was published in 2014 or after.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 28, 2022)

Executive Petrel said:


> The winners always write history. It's important to keep newspapers and printed Kiwifarms threads about DDos attacks as historic documents.


Imagine threads about a manchild raping his mom becoming part of a 21st century mythology in 200 years. In reality, only a bunch of equally autistic freaks cared about this. To people in the year 2223, this man was part of a pantheon that included an elderly orange man, an alcoholic midget, a bipolar rapper who may be part of a UFO cult, a gay British papist, and a gay Mexican papist.


----------



## Lemmings (Dec 29, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> There is plenty of archaeological evidence that the early Roman Republic and everything about the Roman Kingdom is self-serving myths. Almost all of Roman history before the Gauls sacked Rome in the 4th century BC is little more than legend since the Gauls destroyed whatever books existed. Whatever "happened" is oral history and is inherently unreliable. Hell, even the tradition of Roman historians isn't until after Brennus's Sack of Rome since the Roman style of history was imported from the Greeks.



The Roman kingdom and it's Kings were very much real, and inscriptions, archeological evidence and the like prove such:

*The King’s cup 


*
This is a fragment of an Etruscan-style bucchero blackware inscribed REX (king) that was found near the Regia— in historic times, the residence of the pontifex maximus but traditionally described as a one-time royal palace. It’s not a slam-dunk “proof,” since the office of rex sacrorum or “king of sacrifices” survived into historic times; the vessel might belong to a republican king-priest, not a real king. Still, the combination of the find site and the Etruscanate style is extremely suggestive. Bucchero style became prestigious in the seventh century BC: traditionally, the last century of the Roman kingdom, when the ruling house were ethnic Etruscans.

*The Lapis Niger 

*
There’s also mentions of the King on the Lapis Niger, an enigmatic and very old stele which is carefully buried under the modern surface of the forum. It’s too fragmentary for a flowing translation but it looks like later formula for a taboo: we can see “whoever” (quoi ho) and “is liable to be sacrificed” (sakros es) and a few lines below we can see that something will be done “by the king” (regei). What makes it more interesting is that the Lapis Niger is mentiones by several writers of the early Imperial period: Dionysius of Halicarnassus, Plutarch, and Festus.

*Jupiter Optimus Maximus *

Traditionally, the king Priscus is said to have vowed the construction of the Temple of Jupiter Optimus Maximus on the Capitoline hill. This was completed by Tarquinius Superbus (the seventh and last king) and dedicated in the first years of the republic. This temples was the largest in Rome for many centuries, and was regarded as the most visible symbol in the city: the Roman equivalent of the Parthenon. The temple itself is long since gone, overwhelmed by the later temple complexes which sprang up on the Capitoline. However the foundations of temple survive beneath today’s Capitoline Museum, along with the evidence of the ambitious geotechnical work needed to create a site capable of hosting such a large structure. The stone and the techniques resemble those of the Cloaca Maxima.

In the last 20 years we’ve found fragments of the original decorations; they fit well with the traditional account, that the temple was adorned by an Etruscan artist using Etruscan-style terra cotta.



Terracotta antefix (covering for the end of a row of roof tiles) found near the foundations of the temple of Jupiter. The Etruscan materials and tiles match the traditional assignment to Vulca of Velus.

A pair of less famous temples from the regal era lie about fifteen feet under the modern church of St. Omobono in the Forum Boarium, the ancient cattle market near the Tiber. Excavations in the area are extremely tricky since they are under the modern water table.

However we can see similar Etruscanate artifacts and construction techniques, which helps provide context for dating artifacts from the Forum, the Capitolium, and the Palatine. The finds here and on the Capitol show evidence of significant trade with Etruscan and Greek cities in archaic Rome.

*The “Shrine of Romulus”*

Not far from the Lapis Niger is the recently discovered underground shrine dubbed — a bit hyperbolically — the “Tomb of Romulus”.

In fact, this dates from right around the traditional date for the founding of the Republic (not from the time ascribed to Romulus, two and a half centuries before) and it might represent an early-Republican cultic center designed to symbolize the new state. While one version or Romulus’ death has him ascending into the heavens, a counter-tradition has him torn to pieces by Roman senators — perhaps, an attractive myth to commemorate in newly-republican Rome. The empty sarcophagus in the “tomb” might be a deliberate allusion to either version Romulus’s mythical disappearance.

The current Curia building (originally commissioned by Julius Caesar in 44 BC) is the third one on or near the spot. In front of its doors was the Comitium , the meeting place of the popular assembly. The location of the Romulus shrine — under the stairs of the Curia — was a place of prime religious-political importance for the Romans, which makes it a good candidate for a bit of early-republican nation-building. This area was clearly an important public center for at least a couple of centuries before the shrine was placed . It was deliberately and extensively regraded to make a firmer, better drained surface in what had been, before the 8th century or so, a marshy drainage area.

Another part of the geotechnical reworking of the forum is the cloaca maxima the “great drain” — traditionally attributed to Tarquinius Priscus (the fifth king, circa 616–578 BC). Today it is mostly underground, but when it was built it was an open waterway. The Cloaca was instrumental in stabilizing the marshy lowland that became the forum. It also divided the western, political side of the forum — where the Comitium and the Curia stood — from the residences of the kings and the Vestal virgins at the eastern end. Excavations have shown not only the stone block which lines the channel but even the post-holes and sockets that held railings and bridges around it. We don’t have an irreproachable way to date this project to the reign of Priscus but the work includes a new layer of cobbling above the seventh century pavement and is generally dated to the sixth century based on materials and techniques. The size and complexity of the work are certainly suggestive of the story told by Pliny (Natural History, 36.107 ) about grueling working conditions and mutinous workers.

*Servian Walls *

One of the great debates in archaic Roman archaeology was the long argument about the existence of a city wall dating back to the Roman kingdom. Most of the literary sources attribute a wall to Servius Tullius (the sixth king, 578–535 BC) though a few attribute it to other kings. The first two centuries of modern archaeology consistently found fortifications which were clearly much later: the clincher was the identification the prime building material for this wall as tufo giallo from the quarries of Veii - not conquered by Rome until 396 BC. The archaeological evidence coincided with a high-water mark in skeptical approaches to ancient texts, leading many 20th century studies to dismiss the regal-era “Servian Walls” as a later myth.

However, in the last generation the picture has been complicated considerably. The discovery of a substantial 8th century wall at the foot of the Palatine in 1988 undermined the argument that archaic Rome was too small or too poor for substantial fortifications. Since the mid 90’s Italian archaeologists have identified what they see as several fragments of mid-sixth century fortifications interspersed among the more visible, later walls. Their date would be roughly correct for Servius Tullius. The archaic wall sections use a different stone, different construction techniques, and a different standard of measurement. This remains a hotly debated topic among archaeologists, but there seems to be at least some physical reality to the traditional idea of a Servian wall. A recent (2012) survey of the debate here suggests a middle ground, positing discontinuous regal-era fortifications on the city hilltops, perhaps connected by earthworks.

*Finally:*

This are just some of the recent archeological discoveries that seem to support many of Roman historians claims and stories about the Roman Kingdom and the transition to the Republic, i have not mentioned all of them in here. There are also other archeological findings and discoveries that are more controversial and debated that if verified can lend much more credence to tradicional roman accounts of their history. Such are discussed in this article:

https://abcnews.go.com/amp/Technology/story?id=4253203&page=1


----------



## Calandrino (Dec 29, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> Anyone who uses CE/BCE, as opposed to AD/BC, is a revisionist.  That's some anti-Christ bullshit that came along in the 1990s.  You can safely throw out whatever that channel says, alongside anything else that uses that notation.


Of course he'll get more shit for this than if he said the holocaust was fake or nuclear energy was invented by the Tartarian Empire


----------



## Save the Loli (Dec 31, 2022)

@Lemmings

At best, that's only proof that something vaguely approximating the Roman Kingdom existed, not proof that any of its rulers were real or anything about how it was overthrown. That's all very fragmentary and spuriois information akin to that presented by Chinese archaeologists as proof the Xia Dynasty existed.


----------



## Ishtar (Jan 1, 2023)

One of the most important things to remember is history is oft determined by the politics and issues of the present. Take recent civil war historiography-Lee is not only an evil slaver, but also incompetent, and so on. 

This makes sense given the post 65 era of race politics and animus against any sort of White American heritage or identity(or their existence). 

In more ancient times-it becomes even fuzzier-we have plenty of evidence of various Roman writers, but how much and how accurate it is has often been questioned-was it created or curated by medieval monks? How real were a lot of classical writers? 

Context often becomes lost. 

One thing you can do in an orwellian sense is simply remove books from any sort of catalogue or reference-a book that isn't listed in any index or library, even the most obscure may have never existed. In this way it becomes very easy to "memory hole" things certain individuals desire forgotten. 

Even now-we see attempts at controlled forgetting of what happened with the lockdowns and the 2020 riots-a lot of tweets and footage are lost, and many have been gaslit or are doing the gaslighting. 

Ultimately history is extremely malleable-perceptions can be false, or they can be true, records deleted or altered. The fact we humans don't have perfect memories, and that people lie mean things become foggy very quickly. 

So yeah I'd say it happens-stuff is memory holed all the time, and you can never trust that what history you do hear about isn't being discussed in terms of its affect on the present.


----------



## PedoSec (Jan 3, 2023)

Ishtar said:


> One of the most important things to remember is history is oft determined by the politics and issues of the present. Take recent civil war historiography-Lee is not only an evil slaver, but also incompetent, and so on.
> 
> This makes sense given the post 65 era of race politics and animus against any sort of White American heritage or identity(or their existence).
> 
> ...


The way out is to archive everything.

Easier said than done, though.


----------

